
Bernie Sanders 404 Page - kevmo
https://berniesanders.com/artists/
======
mschaef
Meanwhile, Bernie's IT team is wondering why they're now flooded with 404
requests...

------
nickelcitymario
I love these.

Here's one I did in secret many years ago that's still active:
[http://sciencenorth.ca/kjgkjgkjg](http://sciencenorth.ca/kjgkjgkjg)

------
blattimwind
Is there any candidate yet that wasn't born in the 40s?

~~~
c0nducktr
Mike Gravel

~~~
blattimwind
Good one.

------
trequartista
This is Joe Biden's. Also pretty cool -
[https://joebiden.com/aaaa](https://joebiden.com/aaaa)

~~~
mfatica
I really like this site too [https://joebiden.info/](https://joebiden.info/)

------
elliotec
More companies and people should take advantage of good 404 pages. What a good
opportunity to add another “donate” or “upgrade” button!

------
mxd3
Is it just me or is the hamburger menu broken?

------
ericol
Even thought that 404 is as bad as they come, I think the issue here is more
Cloudflare's than Sander's

------
RickJWagner
Not 404'ing now.

